# Ideal Demo tools



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

I received my Ideal 30-3430 LaserEdge 9-1/4" New England Side-Cutting Pliers w/crimping die in the mail today from AC Tool Supply. Look for my tool review right after Labor Day weekend. Thanks!!!


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

Your welcome. Beat the hell out of 'em and let us know how they hold up. :thumbsup:

Chris


----------



## dowmace (Jan 16, 2008)

I just got my insulated strippers in the mail today, I'll let you know if I get killed using them :lol:


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

*....*

...this looks like a good place for a disclaimer. :whistling2:

Chris


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

I am kind of anxious to find out what Randomkiller thinks of his pliers. He was the grand prize winner of us begging the Ideal rep to donate us one of their almost $200 pair of linesman pliers. 

She just happened to have one from a trade show that had just been sitting in her garage collecting dust. 

JJ


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

200 hundred dollars is a whole boatload of cash for a nine inch hammer. Are they the polished ones?


----------



## dowmace (Jan 16, 2008)

MF Dagger said:


> 200 hundred dollars is a whole boatload of cash for a nine inch hammer. Are they the polished ones?



its on par with the snap-on insulated linemans i believe


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

Man, I told JJ to shut up about what the tools cost. 

Who cares what the pliers cost. I wanna know how the tools work under everyday use. I wanna hear every little b!tch, gripe, and groan. If they work good, post it, if they suck, post it.

Chris


----------



## Jim Port (Oct 1, 2007)

Got my pair of 9" linemans today, my B-day no less. 

First thing I noticed was they feel almost broken in right from the package. Different design on the hinge, more of a box-like assembly. Will see how they hold up as a hammer.

Good tight fit on the cutter edge. I hope to remember that I don't need the #12 stripping hole in them.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I got my crimpers today, after I file the excess casting material off the crimping jaw I will let you know how they workout.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Got my linesman's yesterday. Felt broken-in right from the package, which I liked. They felt good in my hands. The head is more narrow than my klien's.

I'll try to get some use out of them Monday.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

My "channel-lock" :whistling2: type pliers arrived today. Nice looking grips on that thing!

I just put it in my tool bucket, and removed the old dipped-handle ones I've been using for the past several years.

I'll have some feedback on them after awhile. Don't use `em everyday, but they do get some use from time to time.

Thanks again Aiken. :thumbup:


----------



## chenley (Feb 20, 2007)

We got ours today, looking good. 
We'll see how they work out in the coming week.


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

No problem, all of ya. What's important to me is that you guys get to beat the crap out of free stuff. Nothing feels better than a free tool making you money by doing it's job right and fast. 

Chris


----------



## Mountain Electrician (Jan 22, 2007)

Got my linesmans yesterday. Thanks, I look forward to using them. Already I like the look and feel of them.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

*Insulated Lineman 30-9430*

Received mine yesterday. (Insulated Lineman 30-9430)

First impression is good! I like the 'Made in USA' label on the package!

It appears to be well made, comfortable grip, nice design. 

Will be on the jobsite Monday, and I will use them exclusively for the next couple weeks.

Thanks AC Tool Supply.


----------



## dadadan (Jan 10, 2008)

Got my #30-4430 linesmans today just got back from vacation and picked up my mail and that was the only good thing I got out of all the bills so it lifted my spirts a little bit. They felt good already but I will be especialy hard on these since there not made in the usa


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

dadadan said:


> Got my #30-4430 linesmans today just got back from vacation and picked up my mail and that was the only good thing I got out of all the bills so it lifted my spirts a little bit. They felt good already but I will be especialy hard on these since there not made in the usa


Yeah those are the ones I really want beat up! For the same reason you stated. 

After getting the LaserEdge and Insulated lines in here I started to put them on my site. I will not be adding the Wireman line until I get all the feedback on them.

Enjoy

JJ


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

I actually had two other JWs stop and tell me my new linemans were the nicest looking pliers they had seen yesterday.


----------



## Mountain Electrician (Jan 22, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> I actually had two other JWs stop and tell me my new linemans were the nicest looking pliers they had seen yesterday.


Have you used them as a hammer yet?


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Mountain Electrician said:


> Have you used them as a hammer yet?


 
No. Unless you count tapping a beater for locknuts.


----------



## Mountain Electrician (Jan 22, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> No. Unless you count tapping a beater for locknuts.


 
Nope, that's mandatory use of linsemans pliers. 2" and under I'm using my linsemans...larger than 2, and I'll use a hammer.


----------



## Mountain Electrician (Jan 22, 2007)

So far, extremely pleased with my pliers. I'm putting them through their paces, and they are preforming admirably. Today, I used them as a hammer to install can lights.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Any more word on these? I'm in the market for a new pair of pliers and would like some more feedback on the Ideals.


----------



## Mountain Electrician (Jan 22, 2007)

gilbequick said:


> Any more word on these? I'm in the market for a new pair of pliers and would like some more feedback on the Ideals.


After my first week with the Ideal LaserEdge linesmans, I like them quite a lot. To compare to Klien: They have a more comfortable grip, the cutting edge seems sharper and I like the balance of the pliers better. I haven't had them long enough to make a complete review, but so far I like them very much. 

I've been using the Ideal needle nose for a couple of years now and prefer them to the Klien by far.


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

gilbequick said:


> Any more word on these? I'm in the market for a new pair of pliers and would like some more feedback on the Ideals.


If you give me your address gilbequick I can send you out a pair of Workmans to review. We had an extra pair of those left over from our review promotion. I cut a few screws and nails with them horsing around the office, :jester: other than that they are brand new.

They are not the Laseredge Mountain Electrician was referring to, but they have the same exact grips. Ideal takes the Laseredge design and sends it overseas for manufacturing to keep the Workman line cost down. If someone were to rub off the model number it would be nearly impossible to tell the 2 apart. It will be interesting, once the reviews come in, to see the difference in opinion in the two lines.

In a couple months I think I am going to get in all the Knipex linesmans, and all 3 Ideal lines of the linesmans pliers. Then give them to a guy that has a crew of 5+ and have them swap them around for a month so I can get a review on all 4 at once. 

JJ


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

JJ, PM sent with info. Thanks much!


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

*1st Full Review...*

OK, here's our first review from Chenley, who got a pair of Ideal LaserEdge Tongue & Groove pliers with SmartGrips & a pair of WireMan Needle Nose pliers with the blue "dipped" handles:

*"Finally had a chance to try out these tools. So far loving both of them. *

_*35-3430 - 10in. Torque & Groove Pliers*_
_*This tool replaced my http://zo-d.com/stuff/images/channel-lock-pliers-s.jpg*_


*…which looked about like those. *

_*The grips on the Ideals are great. Not sure what they are made out of although it gives a nice comfortable feel even when gripping with quite a bit of pressure. The grips also don't seem like they will come off, which they shouldn't considering a person would not be pulling while using this tool. *_

_*The teeth seem to grab really well and not want to slide. I proved this point by breaking a glue seal by twisting some Sched. 40 PVC out of a coupling with them. Didn't even mar the PVC that much. *_

_*I'm not sure what the "T" stand for on the grip, I'm guessing "Torque". I don't feel that it would be needed that much to find this tool in my pouch. I've always had my "locks" held in my pouch with the handles toward the floor. *_

_*All-in-all this is a very good tool and would buy more to replace other channel-locks that I have lying around. *_

_*35-5038 - WireMan 8" Long-nose Pliers*_

_*These replaced the ratty ones we had. The grips never did come of the old ones, they were just extremely worn out. *_

_*The grips on the Ideal pliers are up to par with the previous tool reviewed. *_

_*Cut a few 10-32 screws with them and they haven't even nicked the blades. Really I only use these to cut wire for rebar and to pull out hard to reach screws. *_

_*They actually saved the day last Friday when doing a 75' wire pull through conduit. The eye on our fish take ended up breaking right at the end up the conduit where it joined up with a 1" LC condulet. Pliers fit right into the pipe and grabbed what was left of the wire wrap that was attached to the fish tape. *_

_*Would highly recommend both of these tools, mainly for the grips, they are so much better than the dipped ones in my experience.*_

_*Thank you for the opportunity to try these tools out." *_

_*Cameron Henley*_
_*Industrial & Commercial Electric*_


_Thanks Cameron. As for your question regarding the raised letter on the inside of the grip, that is a feature found only on Ideal’s tools with their SmartGrips. I found this in a 2004 press release from Ideal:_

*The new tools earned the Smart-Grip™ name from their textured, dual-durometer Santoprene® handle. Resistant to sweat, oil, water, and common chemicals, this two-part handle design balances comfort with strength. The soft overmold provides a cushioned, no-slip grip, while the harder, impact resistant underlayer is virtually indestructible, so it can easily withstand day-to-day knocks and harsh work environments. *
*Smart-Grip tools are further distinguished by the IDEAL FastFinder™ identification system that lets electricians quickly select the exact pliers, cutter or crimper needed from their pocket, tool bag, box or bench. The hard underlayer of each handle is uniquely color-coded – yellow, red, dark blue or light blue -- plus features a tool-identifying letter printed on the inside of the handle. For example, a yellow handle with a raised N on the inside of the grip easily identifies needle-nose pliers. Because of the raised lettering, tools can be identified by touch alone, an important advantage in dark workspaces or when the electrician can’t afford to take his eyes off a project. Still another advantage to the grip is a lower profile shoulder that will not catch on a pants pocket or tool pouch. *

*(I would say “T” for “Tongue” & Groove…)*


From what I’ve been hearing so far, it sounds like a lot of guys haven’t given the Ideal hand tools a good look in some time. It will be interesting to hear the other reviews and see if they are similar.

Chris.


----------



## Mackie (Mar 16, 2008)

Hey! Where ya' gettin' all the freebies???


----------



## Ecopat (Apr 17, 2008)

We didnt get any over here in the UK.


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

Sorry Mackie, but you missed the hand tool promo by about 3 weeks. 

As for Ecopat, I'm sorry but it's just too expensive to ship stuff overseas. Blame in on UPS, blame it on our dependency on foreign oil, hell you can blame me if ya want. 

I do apologize.

As for everyone who did receive tools to review, I hope they are all holding up as well as *dowmace's* :w00t: did. If you feel that you've given the tools the proper "beating", feel free to begin submitting your reviews. You can PM them to me or you can submit them to [email protected], whichever is easier for you.

Have a great holiday weekend everyone and don't work Monday.

Chris :balloon:


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

I had an offer of some but I had to work over in 'That Egypt' for a few weeks and by the time I got back...the rest is history

...but if the offer were to be repeated due to the time difference / jetlag / any excuse etc etc etc I for one would be glad to accept. My Linemans are about 12 years old and really need retiring. I will post a pic of them when I can find my camera, so you can all feel sorry for me /us / them:laughing:


----------



## Ecopat (Apr 17, 2008)

Aiken Colon said:


> Sorry Mackie, but you missed the hand tool promo by about 3 weeks.
> 
> As for Ecopat, I'm sorry but it's just too expensive to ship stuff overseas. Blame in on UPS, blame it on our dependency on foreign oil, hell you can blame me if ya want.
> 
> ...


Nah, you guys are cool.
I just wish the reps over here had your commitment & pleasant nature.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Trimix-leccy said:


> My Linemans are about 12 years old and really need retiring. I will post a pic of them when I can find my camera, so you can all feel sorry for me /us / them:laughing:


You ought to see mine, and the pair I'm using now isn't nearly that old. What can I say, I'm just dang hard on tools. Especially the pliers. People ask me for a hammer and I hand them my linesmans.


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

*Another Full Review....*

*Review Ideal Wireman Linesman 35-4012* 

*"First impressions are that the grips are awesome. They are not as thick as Klein's Journeyman series, which is nice because you can actually slip them in your pocket easily. Nice action right out of the package, good sharp blades. I cut everything I could (wire up to #2, grid wire, and even small bolts 6-32, 8-32, 10-32), cut nice and no 'nicks in the blades. I compared these to Knipex (0901240), and Klein(Journeyman 2000 series, and regular dark blue handled). They were slightly heavier than the Knipex, but appeared equal in weight to the Klein's. All in all, they were hands down better than the Klein's, but not quite as good as the Knipex. They are a very good product. I went around and had various guys try them out and even asked their previous opinion of Ideal tools. Time and time again guys said that the Ideal had a better cutting edge and they keep that edge longer. Also their warranty and the warranty trade in process is much easier with Ideal than the Klein. Hardly anyone had ever heard of Knipex. Granted I don't pass those around like the Ideal, but whenever someone uses my linemans or Cobra channellocks(Knipex-Cobra), they are always impressed. Once again I just want to say thank you very much for letting me be a part of this. I hope in the future that you do pick up both Ideal and Knipex products, they are both great." *

_*Thank you, *_
_*Randy (481apprentice)*_



Thanks Randy, we appreciate your evaluation and are glad to have you take part. 

Actually we carry *both* of those hand tool lines now. Ideal and Knipex, that is. The Ideal hand tools we've had for a while, however the Knipex line just came through this week so they aren't up on the site yet, but the full line is available to us. They should be up on the site in the next week or two. They make ALOT of hand tools, both insulated and non, so it will take some time to get it all up.

That's another good review on the *Ideal SmartGrips™* as well. It will be interesting to see if we hear the same after a few months.

Chris :thumbup:


----------



## Mackie (Mar 16, 2008)

Aiken Colon said:


> Sorry Mackie, but you missed the hand tool promo by about 3 weeks.


Well, then, here's a review... I was at Home De$pot deciding between the Ideal and Klein crimpers, which look nearly identical. A sparky came by and told me the handles on the Ideal's 'suck' - buy the Kleins. I bought the Ideals and saved $14.

4 months later and the handles are falling off and the foamy stuff is disintegrating. Not that big a deal - a little JB weld in the handles will take care of that. 

No regrets and I'm $14 ($13.75 after factoring in the JB Weld) richer...



Let me know next time... I'm pretty good at breaking stuff.


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

Mackie,

Were those WireMan or LaserEdge? Did they have the *SmartGrips *with the raised letter on the inside of the handle or were they the dipped grips? 

Also, have you tried Ideal's red Tenite replacement grips? They are a bit less than $13.75 and I know the originals and JB work great, but I heard a few guy prefer them as replacements when originals go bad. If you've tried them before, let me know what you think of them.

Here's a link: http://www.idealindustries.com/prodDetail.do?prodId=35-008 

Chris


----------



## chenley (Feb 20, 2007)

A little addition for the 35-5038 - WireMan 8" Long-nose Pliers: The wire cutter part of these are nice and sharp, they will cut about a 1/4" into the side of your hand if you are not careful. :jester:

I was trying to put a compression spring back on my work van, while holding whatever the metal piece was that I was holding and compressing the spring with the needlenose; the spring shot out and the pliers went straight to the side of my hand. It is such a nice clean laceration that it doesn't even hurt, actually forgot about it when I stopped by the help my apprentice dig a posthole for a service pole without my gloves on.

I think it's just humorous considering my gloves where right next to me when it happened. Where your safety gear guys, lol. :thumbup:


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

yeah, i remember when i was learning how to use tools many years ago. gotta be careful. you'll get there.


----------



## chenley (Feb 20, 2007)

paul d. said:


> yeah, i remember when i was learning how to use tools many years ago. gotta be careful. you'll get there.


Just a lapse of judgement on my part, lol. Should use tools for the purpose for what they are made for. Although my large flathead and linemans are still a hammer and chisel, I don't care what anyone has to say. :jester:


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

*...another full review*

*30-9429 - Insulated 9-3/4" Multi-Crimp Tool* 
*Tool Review:*

_*"I have to say the best feature of these pliers is the grips and the feel of the tool in your hand. I have used them for more then their intended purpose just because I have been keeping them in my back pocket. I like the cutter at the tip for close quarter nipping and snipping off cable ties on control wire bundles. The crimpers work great, I only use them for insulated terminals. I don't use uninsulated. When they arrived I wasn't sure how they were going to be as there was like casting slag left in the crimping die area that had to be chipped out, but I have learned to love them and have been looking while at supply houses to see what they carry in the insulated grip line from Ideal. You have a convert, I plan on picking up a few more items from Ideal. Now I just need to get on Random's good side to steal the pliers he recieved."*_

_*Sincerely,*_

_*Mike (MechanicalDVR)*_


Thanks for the review Mike. As for the slag, it was probably left over from manufacturing. I'm glad they work well for you. I've noticed the grips on the insulated line are very nice and everyone so far seems to agree with you on the overall "feel" of the tools. 

As far as getting your hands on Random's pliers, I'd say fill him full of BBQ this weekend and wait for him to pass out. :devil:

Chris


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

*Adding this review from another thread....*

Ok, I know this is from another thread, and I know a couple of you blasted dowmace after he posted this, however I felt this was a good "Review" of the Ideal insulated strippers we sent him. So please don't post with comments about dowmace's safety practices, as I'm sure he's usually very safe. This is for tool review purposes only.

Thanks.


*45-9120 Ideal Insulated Premium T-Stripper*

*"Aiken I want to send out a great deal of gratitude to you. *

_*A few weeks ago I received my insulated strippers from Aiken for a review.*_
_*I was using them today working some hot 277V one of the wires an apprentice installed had been nicked when pulled into the EMT and thus it was shorted. I was in a hurry, which nobody should ever be in of course, and I didn't check for a short in the wires before I started making up my joints. *_

_*I was cutting the hot 277V wire and the new switchleg wire with the Ideal strippers to get them to a manageable length and as soon as the strippers bit through to the copper, BOOM! sparks, hot copper slag and all came flying out of the 1900 box. If I had been using my standard Klein curves I'm sure I would've been hit with the 277, and hard. *_

*So basically THANKS Aiken Colon!!!!!!" *:thumbsup::notworthy:

Dowmace, I'm posting a picture of the strippers I'm 99% sure we sent you. If you want to post a picture of those things after that beating, I'd love to see it.

Once again, I'm glad you're ok and able to enjoy your holiday weekend.

Chris


----------



## Mackie (Mar 16, 2008)

Aiken Colon said:


> Mackie,
> 
> Were those WireMan or LaserEdge? Did they have the *SmartGrips *with the raised letter on the inside of the handle or were they the dipped grips?


They're the ones that look like these:










...but have yellow handles with foam on them. What I like about the Ideals vs. the Kleins is the insulated die is first and the uninsulated die is closer to the pivot - the Kleins have the opposite setup. For what I do the Ideal's setup is preferable.

-thanx


----------



## Rong (Feb 23, 2008)

*My favorite Ideal tools*










The crimpers and T-5 strippers. I have no idea what the crimper is but it is like Mackies picture.


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

*Tool review of the...*

*Ideal #35-3012 Laseredge Linesman’s Pliers w/ fish tape puller.*

"*I agreed to “test-drive” a pair of Ideal pliers, fully expecting to use them for a month, write this review, then put them away and return to my trusty Klein HD2000-9Es. I have used this brand for over 10 years, and thought nothing could replace them.*

*I was wrong.*

*When I received the Ideals, I was pleasantly surprised to find they were nice and loose right from the package, and needed no breaking in. Not something I am used to, to be sure. They felt a little different in my hands. The grips are more squared off then the Klein’s, and the nose is about ¼” narrower. *

*As I began to use them at work, I found they fit my hands well. They cut very smoothly, and the action is very smooth. The fishtape puller worked well for me the few times I have used it so far. They twist wires as well as anything I have owned. Although I have never had grip problems with my linesman’s, I have had grips slipping off of other tools, and I have seen no evidence of this with the Laseredge pliers. *

*All in all, this is a great product. I expect to be using them daily for years to come. I also will strongly consider other Laseredge products as the need to replace tools arises."*

*John R. Jennings (JohnJ0906)*
*Master Electrician*



That's the word of a 10+ year Klein user. So I'll leave it at that.

Chris


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

*Ideal 30-9430 9" Insulated Lineman pliers for review*

*"I received the Ideal 30-9430 9" Insulated Lineman pliers for review.*

*My first impression upon opening the package was good. It was nice to see that these pliers are made in the USA. The pliers appear to be very well made. The head has a nice design, with a lower gripping jaw behind the crimper. The bevels on the nose make it possible to ream the inside of size 1/2 through 1 EMT. This is not possible with some other companies' pliers which are rounded in the same area. *

*The grips are very large, which spreads the pressure over a greater area of the hand when cutting heavy cable and wire, making them very comfortable. This does make it slightly more difficult to remove the pliers from a pant pocket (which may also prevent them from falling out). The surface of the grips has a good non-slip material. The two-layer material would allow the user to see any damage to the grips that could compromise safety, as the outer layer is orange and the layer underneath is yellow. Embossed in each grip is the message 'Destroy tool if yellow layer shows through outer layer'.*

*My only complaint with this plier is that the cutting knives are not as long as they could be. There is an area between the bottom of the front gripping surface and the blades that would allow the knives to be approximately 2mm longer, without interfering with the nicely cross-hatched gripping surfaces. I have 9" lineman pliers from two different manufacturers, and their knives are 21 and 22mm in length. The Ideal 9" 30-9430 knives are 18 or 19mm. Also, at the pivot-end of the knives, there is a small gap between the edge of the blades and the hinge of the plier. This only has given me some trouble when cutting jet-line pulling string. A few of the strands do not get cut when the string is placed in the craw. I have to make sure to cut the string near the center of the knives. As a plus, the blades are extremely sharp, and seem to be hardened properly.*

*This is a very robust and heavy-duty plier, actually measuring 10" from the tip of the nose to the end of the grips. The action is very smooth upon opening and closing. I would rate them 4 out of 5 stars, and will recommend them to anyone who asks for my opinion on them. I would also consider purchasing other Ideal pliers Made in USA.*

*Thanks to Chris, JJ, and AC Tool Supply for the opportunity to review a good product." *

*Barry *
*BP_redbear*


I think part of these reviews isn't just to show how great the Ideal hand tools are :whistling2:, but also to point out where they can be improved. Thanks BP.

Chris


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

I received the *30-435 - Premium Electrician's Side-Cutting Pliers, *right off the bat taking them out of the box they looked more like a retirement prize than a working tool. The finish is more compatible with a collector's firearm. Then I took them out to work and got compliments on them from people daily. It wasn't until I had to wire up a large group of a/c and ventilating equipment that I really started to appreciated them. The overall size of the pliers and thinness of the head is a plus. I got the tips in small wire chases to grip pull leads that Klein's would never fit into. The length of the handles takes less effort to cut wire than most other brands. I have been using them for a few weeks now and find I just hang them in my back pocket by the handle and go on with my 11 in 1 and do what I have to. I have even been using them to strip wire ends for terminating rather than switch over to strippers. The grips are very comfortable and keep my hands from the arthritis kinks I have always gotten after twisting and cutting for a while. The lighter weight lets you forget they are hanging on your pants pocket, if you put them in head down they don't snag on the rim of the pocket when you pull them out. I don't use them as a hammer they way I used to with my old pliers but I never polished up the head of my other lineman's with my shirt tail before either. The blades could be longer for cutting NM or UF but for a commercial guy that is using thhn and control wiring, working inside equipment cabinets and MCCs these are the pliers you want to have in your hands. I am sold, they are premiere lineman pliers. If and when they ever wear out (which I doubt will be before I retire) I would buy the same ones for replacement. Chris and JJ, thanks for teaching an old guy something new. I would never have looked beyond Klein for lineman's in the past.


----------



## Mountain Electrician (Jan 22, 2007)

I got the 30-3430 - LaserEdge 9-1/4” New England Side-Cutting Pliers w/ crimping die. 

I have never used any linesman pliers other than Klien, but I like these pliers a lot.

I've put them through their paces; used them to drive staples and nails, cut wire, romex sheathing and nails with no apparent damage to the cutting blades. 

Overall, I prefer them to the Kliens, except I agree that the cutting blade is a little smaller. Also, being lighter isn't always a plus, especially when you are using them as a hammer.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Random, for a guy looking for a replacement from the $35 Kleins, are those Ideals you've got honestly worth spending the $190 on?


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

I know., I am pretty late to join in this bandwagon but been reading the fourm related to this tools and I know I used have one old lineman pliars { it was old style } I think it was older model Ideal but that one was lost and got new one I did end up broght the GB but I am not too pleased with the GB lineman cutter.

If I read this before I brought the POS i will end up get right product.

Just wondering what about the warranty on the product?

Merci,Marc


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

frenchelectrican said:


> I know., I am pretty late to join in this bandwagon but been reading the fourm related to this tools and I know I used have one old lineman pliars { it was old style } I think it was older model Ideal but that one was lost and got new one I did end up broght the GB but I am not too pleased with the GB lineman cutter.
> 
> If I read this before I brought the POS i will end up get right product.
> 
> ...


 
The warranty on the Ideal's or the GB's?

Chris


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Chris.,,

The warranty on the Ideal lineman pliars

I am thinking to get new Ideal lineman and ditch the POS GB lineman { GCP-400} that is very simair to that one 

Merci,Marc


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

I have an Ideal fishtape that I like alot. The only other Ideal tool I have is the 30-496 whick works great:


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

frenchelectrican said:


> Chris.,,
> 
> The warranty on the Ideal lineman pliars
> 
> ...


 
Marc,

I believe the linesman's you would want to replace the GB's is the _"30-3430 *LaserEdge* Smart-Grip™ 9-1/4 in. New England Nose High-Leverage Pliers with Crimping Die"_. Wow, or just _*Ideal* *#30-3430*_ for short. :blink:

They also have one a level down from those in the *WireMan* line. It is the *#30-4430 *and also comes with the _Smart-Grips™_. Difference between the two being the LaserEdge is USA made and the WireMan is imported. 

Chris

...and the warranty for both is Lifetime, sorry.


----------



## Adam12 (May 28, 2008)

76nemo said:


> I have an Ideal fishtape that I like alot. The only other Ideal tool I have is the 30-496 whick works great:


Wow Nemo!, that thing looks brand new, like its never been used.:whistling2:


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Adam12 said:


> Wow Nemo!, that thing looks brand new, like its never been used.:whistling2:


It has never been used once but it is loved by office folks, they all want to see my shiny tool:jester:


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Chris.,,

Thanks for giving me the correct model number and I will get the new one ASAP.

I am sure the new Ideal is much better than the POS GB lineman is.

The reason why I want to ditch the GB due they don't cut very well with smaller conductors and with #8's it took me a bit of effort to cut not like what I did with my old Ideal linemans I can able cut it without any effort.

Merci,Marc


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Just got the Ideal 4430's in last night and I'll smack them around a bit today (I work most Saturday's). I gotta tell ya, I'm really impressed with the initial feel of these things. Nice grips, to.


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

Well, I've been using my Ideal 30-3430 Laser Edge lineman's for a month now and I have to say I love them. Compared side by side with a brand new pair of Kleins, they cut #2 THHN CU with less effort. The narrow head fits in tight places. After battering them around they still fall open when held by just one handle. The grips are comfortable and still solid and don't offer to slip off when pulling a fishtape. I give them the highest rating and if something should happen to them I will definitely buy another pair to replace them. Thanks for the opportunity to put them through their paces. Great tool!


----------



## dadadan (Jan 10, 2008)

My review on the 30-4430 wireman linesman:
When I first recieved them they felt great almost broken in feeling and the grips felt really good. I started to use them and they felt great but then I noticed great deal of flex in the handles when cuting 12awg MC and BX and then again cuting thicker gauge thhn,and 10/32's. during that same week they really started to get to me, they had a really not well made feel to them but I still liked the overall design of the grips, size, blance in the hand but the craftsmen ship of the steel was not so good. I beat them up hard but even though I didnt like the feel to them they stood up really well. I passed them around for a little while to the other guys I work with to try and they said the same thing the grips were great but they felt like cheapo linesmans with a regular dependable linesman look and grips to them. I didnt tell them what I thought of them till they told me what they thought and it was all the same They just had a cheapo feel to them. I wouldnt buy this wireman line again but I think when I do need another pair I will try the laseredge next time over kliens and give them a shot cause the grips are the same but are made here in the usa so maybe they will just be perfect.


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

_My review on the 30-4430 wireman linesman:_
_When I first recieved them they felt great almost broken in feeling and the grips felt really good. I started to use them and they felt great but then I noticed great deal of flex in the handles when cuting 12awg MC and BX and then again cuting thicker gauge thhn,and 10/32's. during that same week they really started to get to me, they had a really not well made feel to them but I still liked the overall design of the grips, size, blance in the hand but the craftsmen ship of the steel was not so good. I beat them up hard but even though I didnt like the feel to them they stood up really well. I passed them around for a little while to the other guys I work with to try and they said the same thing the grips were great but they felt like cheapo linesmans with a regular dependable linesman look and grips to them. I didnt tell them what I thought of them till they told me what they thought and it was all the same They just had a cheapo feel to them. I wouldnt buy this wireman line again but I think when I do need another pair I will try the laseredge next time over kliens and give them a shot cause the grips are the same but are made here in the usa so maybe they will just be perfect._


*Ideal came out with the WireMan line to compete with lower cost imported brands like Greenlee and to go after guys who shop on price. So they're not necessarily made to compete head-to-head with Klein. The LaserEdge will most definitely be more your speed.*

*Thanks for putting them through the paces and keep beating the crap out of them.*

*Chris*


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

After having the 4430's for a week, I don't think I'd buy another pair. The feel of the pliers is great. The crimp tool works ok and the fish tape puller also works well. What I'm not so impressed with is the cutting part. They don't cut as well as my old pair of Kleins do. You've got to give these a pretty good squeeze. Everything else I actually like better, especially the grips, but as much as I use the tool to cut with it's too important of a feature to not have one that works great.

I'm really hard on pliers and even though I've only had them for a week I beat them up pretty good. I honestly don't carry around a hammer. One time I was using a uni-bit to enlarge a hole. I was holding the piece with the pliers and the uni-bit slipped and hit the head of the pliers. It sat on there for a second or 2, but it surprised me how much metal the uni-bit took off.

So all in all, I like everything about them better than my Kleins, other than the cutting knives. If Ideal has a pair out with higher quality cutting knives I'd definately buy those over the Kleins. Maybe the Ideals that aren't made in China work better.

Thanks for the oppurtunity to review these. I've switched over to Ideal for quite a bit and have been wanting to check out the pliers for a while. Maybe I'll check out those 30-435's :icon_wink:.


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

gilbequick said:


> Maybe I'll check out those 30-435's :icon_wink:.


That would be quite a step up from the WireMan's. :thumbup1: So, your review makes 2 negatives for the WireMan's (import). We haven't put the WireMan line on the site yet, and I don't think we will. 

Thanks Gil.

Chris


----------



## Mountain Electrician (Jan 22, 2007)

*30-3430 Smart Grip Laser Edge 9-1/4 New England Nose High Leverage Linesman Plier Rev*

After using these for a couple of months, I'm not as happy with them as I thought I was.

I initially liked the fact they are lighter, but over time I like it less. I didn't know how much I used my pliers to bash stuff, and the slightly heavier Klien pliers are better for me. The Ideal held up well to being used as a hammer though. 

My main compliant with these pliers is the cutting ability. The Ideals don't get as much of a bite, and I have to work harder to get the same results. Yesterday I was cutting a #12 screw and something gave way inside the pliers. The Ideal logo on the pivot is now about 15 degrees off center, and the pliers will barely open or close. 

The Ideal are more expensive than the Klien, and for my money not worth it. I have a pair of Ideal needle nose I like very much, but in the future I'll stick with my Klien linesman's. 

I do appreciate the opportunity to use and review these pliers though, and in the future please don't hesitate to include me in any free stuff! :thumbsup: (Knipex??)


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

I've had those little crimps break also but it was on klein *****. 3 pairs right in a row.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Aiken Colon said:


> *Ideal #35-3012 Laseredge Linesman’s Pliers w/ fish tape puller.*
> 
> "*I agreed to “test-drive” a pair of Ideal pliers, fully expecting to use them for a month, write this review, then put them away and return to my trusty Klein HD2000-9Es. I have used this brand for over 10 years, and thought nothing could replace them.*
> 
> ...





Mountain Electrician said:


> After using these for a couple of months, I'm not as happy with them as I thought I was.
> 
> I initially liked the fact they are lighter, but over time I like it less. I didn't know how much I used my pliers to bash stuff, and the slightly heavier Klien pliers are better for me. The Ideal held up well to being used as a hammer though.


I'm still quite pleased with mine.
FWIW, I don't use mine as a hammer, though.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

I had one of the cutting edges chip on my Ideal Insulated linemans. Not sure if it happened while cutting or hammering. Too bad, as the cutters are a little bit short to begin with.


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

BP_redbear said:


> I had one of the cutting edges chip on my Ideal Insulated linemans. Not sure if it happened while cutting or hammering. Too bad, as the cutters are a little bit short to begin with.


hey bp, are the handles still on em???


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

yes, paul.
stupid me, what am I complaining about, at least the grips are still on them! LOL


----------



## Mountain Electrician (Jan 22, 2007)

JohnJ0906 said:


> I'm still quite pleased with mine.
> FWIW, I don't use mine as a hammer, though.



Using them as a hammer wasn't the problem. The fact that the pliers broke whilst cutting a #12 screw (something these pliers should do all day long) and are now useless is the problem. I'm still uncertain, but I think it may be the outer, shiny layer that came detached and has jammed up the pivot. 

Today my 2000 series Kliens go back in my tool bag. I'll take the Ideals to see how the warranty works. Better than Klien, I hope.


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

Mountain & Redbear,

The LaserEdge and Insulated lines are lifetime warranty. On top of that, they are warrantied "Over The Counter". Any supplier that has stock on your tool, should replace the tool right over the counter. It's up to them to get it back to Ideal and get refunded for it. Ideal continues to cover the over the counter replacement, while other manufacturers have stopped.

Let me know if you guys have a problem with the replacement.

Chris


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

That's still good to know. With some other brands it's like a battle sometimes.


----------



## fungku (Oct 17, 2008)

You guys have got me interested in Ideal tools now... Steep price tag though on their nice ones?
Edit: I'm looking at actoolsupply and The prices look comparable to Klein Journeyman prices... I thought people were throwing around numbers way higher than that on here.

So, were all the reviews on Laser Edge smart grip good? These were the USA made ones, correct?

Thanks ;-)


----------



## Mountain Electrician (Jan 22, 2007)

fungku said:


> You guys have got me interested in Ideal tools now... Steep price tag though on their nice ones?
> Edit: I'm looking at actoolsupply and The prices look comparable to Klein Journeyman prices... I thought people were throwing around numbers way higher than that on here.
> 
> So, were all the reviews on Laser Edge smart grip good? These were the USA made ones, correct?
> ...



Klien:
http://www.tools-plus.com/klein-j2000-9ne.html

Ideal:
https://aikencolon.3dcartstores.com...se-High-Leverage-Linesman-Plier_p_0-1084.html

I'll be sticking with the Klien linesmans, but the Ideal had it's good points as well. My main compliant (stated earlier) is that I can't get as much of a bite with the Ideal as with the Klien. Whatever I was cutting would slide forward when I applied pressure. And, of course they broke. But in all fairness, that happens to Klien as well.

I own and enjoy other Ideal tools, ( needlenose, amp clamp, punch down tool, screwdriver) but the linesmans are not for me. I tried a set of diagonal cutters, but didn't like them either.


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

FungKu,

Here are some LaserEdge with "dipped grips":

9-1/4in Linemans Pliers NE Type High-Leverage with Crimp Die 30-430

9-1/4in Side-Cutting Lineman's Pliers NE Type High-Leverage with Fish Tape Puller 35-012

8-1/2in Side-Cutting Lineman's Pliers NE Type with Crimp Die 30-420

...and here are some with the "SmartGrips":

Ideal 30-3430 Smart Grip Laser Edge 9-1/4 New England Nose High Leverage Linesman Plier

9-1/4 in. New England Nose High-Leverage Pliers with Fish Tape Puller 35-3012

...the difference is about $10.

All the LaserEdge are USA made and all have a Lifetime Warranty. They are also exchangable over the counter with any supplier that stocks the same Ideal part number.

As for the reviews on the SmartGrips, just check the reviews in this thread. I believe they are all positive for the grips and the "feel" of the pliers. Now, we knew there was no way everyone was going to be able to give a positive review, but we feel we made a good choice by bringing on their hand tools after getting 15 out of 17 reviews back positive. :thumbsup:

Happy Shopping! 

Chris


----------



## fungku (Oct 17, 2008)

Thanks guys.

I find even with my Klein's Linesmans, larger wire slips forward when cutting. However I am 99% of the time cutting #14 and #12 so I don't think I'd be too concerned.

I also like the over-the-counter thing :thumbsup:


----------

